# Skyfall Anyone?



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I know I'm old enough to know better but I'm rather looking forward to the new James Bond film.

Decided to make a night out of it - a few beers with friends then the best seats in a crackng (tiny) cinema in the west end of Glasgow booked for the Saturday of the release weekend. It's a most civilsed place - has sofas instead of a back row, its attached to a pub and you can take the beers into the cinema! :thumbsup:

Anyone else plotting anything?

(and no I don't have a Bond Omega to wear to it.... :lol: )


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

Fat chance, 3 kids mean most of my entertainment is at home, but I always gets beers with my movies.

Begrudgingly, I like the Daniel Craig Bonds. Still think the original 3 Bournes were better than any Bond movie, but glad they are roughing it up a bit, giving it a real World edge.


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

Retronaut said:


> I know I'm old enough to know better but I'm rather looking forward to the new James Bond film.
> 
> Decided to make a night out of it - a few beers with friends then the best seats in a crackng (tiny) cinema in the west end of Glasgow booked for the Saturday of the release weekend. It's a most civilsed place - has sofas instead of a back row, its attached to a pub and you can take the beers into the cinema!
> 
> ...


Ashton Lane?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Il probably go on my own ,sad I know but I don't want anyone to disturb me .it looks brill very excited. No spoilers.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> Il probably go on my own ,sad I know but I don't want anyone to disturb me .it looks brill very excited. No spoilers.


not just me then 

was hoping to see it when we we're over in the states next month but we miss it by a few days.....

more then likely going to be me and taylor off to the pictures in york when we get back....strictly boys only


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

JoyZipper said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm old enough to know better but I'm rather looking forward to the new James Bond film.
> ...


Absolutely!!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah hanging out for this film. Pity I live 600kms from the nearest cinema.

Not sure how I'll overcome that one at this stage. Looking up the Oz release date now...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Phillionaire said:


> Yeah hanging out for this film. Pity I live 600kms from the nearest cinema.
> 
> Not sure how I'll overcome that one at this stage. Looking up the Oz release date now...


AttachÃ© case helicopter.









Later,

William


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Phillionaire said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah hanging out for this film. Pity I live 600kms from the nearest cinema.
> ...


Using that to fly in a hooky Torrent is he? :lol:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure that'll work, my internet's $hit. It just brings your avatar up Rich as a blocky, pixelated red thing.

Might have to wait until it comes on foxtel and 'pay-per-view'

Could ring royal flying doctor's I guess. Complain of heart trouble to get a free flight into town. Works for the locals...


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Or find a friend with a suitable DVD burner and a suitably addressed envelope!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

JoyZipper said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm old enough to know better but I'm rather looking forward to the new James Bond film.
> ...


You a Glasgow man JoyZipper or just got past form here?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

All I hope is that moose doesn't mess up the theme tune , yeah she can bang out a song but a bond theme is a biggie . I've always thought portishead would have done a job with this task.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> All I hope is that moose doesn't mess up the theme tune , yeah she can bang out a song but a bond theme is a biggie . I've always thought portishead would have done a job with this task.


always fancied massive attack to do a good un


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > All I hope is that moose doesn't mess up the theme tune , yeah she can bang out a song but a bond theme is a biggie . I've always thought portishead would have done a job with this task.
> ...


I know what you mean , good hooky powerful tunes I loved Chris Cornell's effort but that guy could make god save the queen sound good.

Josh homme could be up to the job too .


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...







a massively underrated band.....they would have done something epic


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Retronaut said:


> its attached to a pub and you can take the beers into the cinema! :thumbsup:
> 
> (and no I don't have a Bond Omega to wear to it.... :lol: )


Grab yourself a Heineken then...oh and maybe wear a Timex! :tongue2:









And I hope you have a great time!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Nevermind. 

Later,

William


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> > its attached to a pub and you can take the beers into the cinema! :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks - I think I'll wear my new Pogue which I'm just unpacking right now! :thumbsup:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Tomorrow! :cheers:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I saw it today. I'd have to put it in my top 3 favourite bond films. This one more emotional than previous two. Good direction from Sam Mendes, M and Q are excellent and Javier Bardem plays a blinder.

Won't say anything else in case I spoil it, other than ENJOY!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Been a Bond fan for ever, and Craig is now my favourite Bond....but if I have to hear that theme tune sung by [email protected]@dy Adele again, I swear, the radio's going out the window!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> I saw it today. I'd have to put it in my top 3 favourite bond films. This one more emotional than previous two. Good direction from Sam Mendes, M and Q are excellent and Javier Bardem plays a blinder.
> 
> Won't say anything else in case I spoil it, other than ENJOY!


Hurrah! :vinsent: :hunter: and :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

The 710 and I went to the cinema yesterday to see it and I have to say it is a superb film. According to Sir Roger Moore during an appearance on Loose women (the 710 had it on while we were having lunch, honest) it's the best Bond film ever made, and I would agree to that. Well worth the price of a ticket. :yes:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Should see it on cheap Tuesday 

Very excited!


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

I went to see it yesterday afternoon. It's an excellent movie.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This blows! It does not open in Canada until the 8th in IMAX and the 9th on regular screens. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The last time I went to the Cinema was when Born on The 4th of July came out so I`ll just wait until Skyfall is shown on TV :wink2:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

tall_tim said:


> I saw it today. I'd have to put it in my top 3 favourite bond films. This one more emotional than previous two. Good direction from Sam Mendes, M and Q are excellent and Javier Bardem plays a blinder.
> 
> Won't say anything else in case I spoil it, other than ENJOY!


I saw it Monday afternoon & can only give a +1 to what Tim said above - it's a belting film.

I have to say that Craig is doing an excellent job in the role & is rapidly becoming my favourite Bond. Not only is he a good actor but he brings some much needed menace to the part, though, as my wife remarked he's not exactly an oil painting - he is built like a brick outhouse though which is how I imagine a super spy/assassin to be.

Anyway it's a great film with a good storyline - if you haven't seen it then go & see it & if you have seen it then it's worth seeing again :thumbup:


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Been to see it twice now, both at ashton lane with a coulple of corona. Cant beat it, possibly one of my favorites.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Pretty decent film, although I'm not a massive Bond fan.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Still sold out at our local [Â£2.50 a ticket] fleapit but will get there - is it okay for a sophisticated 12 year old girl?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

saw it during the week with the 710 in tow. good flick and thankfully much better than the last two.

ok so perhaps whats his face isn't a bad bond afterall.

"welcome to scotland" - classic.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

marmisto said:


> Still sold out at our local [Â£2.50 a ticket] fleapit but will get there - is it okay for a sophisticated 12 year old girl?


Couple of swear words (from Dame Judi!!), the usual start of sex scene fading to another scene, couple of scenes that suggest rude things and lots of violence.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

duh sorry - yup no real problem for a bright 12 year old girl.

i think its rated 12a


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally saw it, disappointed!

Ridiculous story line, action was predictable and complete lack of tension, and over-hammy acting from javier...


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

watched it at home a few nights ago

IF you know Istanbul then it was a Joke ! In 2 seconds they seemed to have travelled what would take 30 mins . None of the location shots link up for real . Then we have a film where they dont know the difference between a shot gun and a rifle ! The story line was rubbish and the level of "Directorship" was low

not the best Bond by a few miles !


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

And "ARGO" is even worse !


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Won't say anything else in case I spoil it, other than ENJOY!


Let's see... he saves the world??



LJD said:


> watched it at home a few nights ago
> 
> IF you know Istanbul then it was a Joke ! In 2 seconds they seemed to have travelled what would take 30 mins . None of the location shots link up for real . Then we have a film where they dont know the difference between a shot gun and a rifle ! The story line was rubbish and the level of "Directorship" was low
> 
> not the best Bond by a few miles !


I thought we agreed - this was a Bond film?

Will be seeing it soon!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

just returned from the cinema, and it was well worth it.

Like everyone else I won't give away the surprises, but I suggest you watch it before someone does


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

LJD said:


> watched it at home a few nights ago
> 
> IF you know Istanbul then it was a Joke ! In 2 seconds they seemed to have travelled what would take 30 mins . None of the location shots link up for real . Then we have a film where they dont know the difference between a shot gun and a rifle ! The story line was rubbish and the level of "Directorship" was low
> 
> not the best Bond by a few miles !


I didn't realise it was a travelogue!


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

I saw it the other day at the pictures and wasn't overly impressed. I think Daniel Craig does a good job as the new Bond but this one;s a bit naff,


----------

